# WalMart New Anti-Gun Policies



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

WalMart plans to discontinue sale of certain calibers of ammunition, discontinue handgun ammo nationwide and discontinue handgun sales in certain states.

WalMart is also asking customers to stop the practice of Open Carry in those states that allow it. They are not making any changes to their policy of allowing concealed carry in stores.

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/03/wal...-from-gun-sales-after-horrific-shootings.html

WalMart CEO's memo about the new firearm policy changes;

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/09/03/the-full-memo-from-walmarts-ceo-about-pulling-back-on-gun-sales.html


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Fine. Walmart has nothing that I can't get elsewhere.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Fine. Walmart has nothing that I can't get elsewhere.


Sadly, there are not enough of "Us" to make a dent in WalMart's revenue. The useless idiots are too addicted to Chicom "Crack Cocaine" and will continue to flock to their stores to get their fix.

Unless Trump Tariffs the living hell out of All Chicom Products, nothing will change.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Between boycotts of gun manufacturers, department stores, sporting goods stores etc. We are running out of places to shop.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I’ve never purchased ammo at Walmart anyway, but I also know now I won’t buy anything else there either


----------



## 0rocky (Jan 7, 2018)

Sounds like Walmart is going the same way as Dick's Sporting Goods. I stopped doing business with them (DSG) when they prohibited sales of ARs to anyone under 21. Have stopped doing business with companies 'unfriendly' to the NRA.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

csi-tech said:


> Between boycotts of gun manufacturers, department stores, sporting goods stores etc. We are running out of places to shop.


Just wait until they put the mark of beast on us.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Between boycotts of gun manufacturers, department stores, sporting goods stores etc. We are running out of places to shop.


Sounds like capitalism to me. When you find and under served market take it for yourself and reap the rewards.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Told you folks last month. Should not be a surprise.

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-talk/117475-walmart-supports-common-sense-gun-control.html


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Who is bending their necks to make this happen? I know its not going to hurt their revenue..
I wish there was a way to stop the BS within corporate America, but its all politically motivated apparently.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

I expect local gun dealers will reap the benefits of the big box stores refusing to sell these items.

Walmart sucks anyway. The place has the ugliest congregation of women on the planet.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

KUSA said:


> I expect local gun dealers will reap the benefits of the big box stores refusing to sell these items.
> 
> Walmart sucks anyway. The place has the ugliest congregation of women on the planet.


True. I have never bought anything firearms related from Walmart. I used to shop there for other things, but never again.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> WalMart plans to discontinue sale of certain calibers of ammunition, discontinue handgun ammo nationwide and discontinue handgun sales in certain states.
> 
> WalMart is also asking customers to stop the practice of Open Carry in those states that allow it. They are not making any changes to their policy of allowing concealed carry in stores.
> 
> ...


Just heard that on Mark Levin. What a kick in the head. No handgun ammo in Alaska? How could a person protect themselves from blood thirsty polar bears and drunk eskimoes? Not to even mention the crazy imbred dope headed idiots who moved there. Sure glad I smarrtened up and decided not to buy a high dollar scary looking army gun. My old Winni will have ammo for a long time GI. Now the .40 cal SW could get problematical but I have plenty of those short of an invasion of space aliens or some yankee reigniting the War of Northern Agresson again. If that happens good Governor Abbott has tacitly approved dispensing more if needed.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Who is bending their necks to make this happen? I know its not going to hurt their revenue..
> I wish there was a way to stop the BS within corporate America, but its all politically motivated apparently.


Their store, their rules.
This is freedom and liberty in action.

I do not buy guns and ammo at Chinamart, I support my locally owned and operated gun store. Which happens to be my local Ace Hardware.
I do patronize Chinamart for clothing, around here the only other option is Tractor Supply. Unless I want to REALLY arm up and go into the city. which I have not done since retirement in March of 2016.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Just heard that on Mark Levin. What a kick in the head. No handgun ammo in Alaska? How could a person protect themselves from blood thirsty polar bears and drunk eskimoes? Not to even mention the crazy imbred dope headed idiots who moved there. Sure glad I smarrtened up and decided not to buy a high dollar scary looking army gun. My old Winni will have ammo for a long time GI. Now the .40 cal SW could get problematical but I have plenty of those short of an invasion of space aliens or some yankee reigniting the War of Northern Agresson again. If that happens good Governor Abbott has tacitly approved dispensing more if needed.


Not just handgun ammo, but handguns. Alaska was the only state where Walmart was selling handguns. You know why. It's because of all those mass shootings in Alaska where the evil white man using a military-style assault handgun with a high-capacity magazine killed a gazillion people.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

0rocky said:


> Sounds like Walmart is going the same way as Dick's Sporting Goods. I stopped doing business with them (DSG) when they prohibited sales of ARs to anyone under 21. Have stopped doing business with companies 'unfriendly' to the NRA.


I good little local sporting goods store, Dave's, has great bumper sicker:

I shop at Dave's, they are not DICKS!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We can expect this to escalate and boycotting Wally World will not effect the outcome one iota. As 2020 approaches, I would not be surprised to see more violence and a more desperate attack on 2A.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Dicks !!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Who cares I roll my own. Besides the UPS man delivers everything I need right to my door. It's all just a click away why risk being caught in a flock of sheep.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Who cares I roll my own. Besides the UPS man delivers everything I need right to my door. It's all just a click away why risk being caught in a flock of sheep.


Give it time, UPS and Fed-ex may eventually refuse to deliver anything firearm related.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Look for them to go after ammunition and the ability to load your own. And, they sure as hell are going to put pressure on delivery services and anyone who sells firearm related items. They are going to attack 2A relentlessly and at every level.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

:vs_laugh:Meanwhile back at the (Bentonville, AR) ranch...:vs_laugh:

CHINA(WAL)MART DISCONTINUES SALE OF AUTO PARTS TO PREVENT CAR ACCIDENTS!

https://babylonbee.com/news/walmart-discontinues-sale-of-auto-parts-to-prevent-car-accidents

"We can no longer be complicit in an industry that kills over 3,000 people a day," said a spokesperson for Walmart. "Every time we sell a muffler, steering wheel cover, or flame decal, we are potentially causing the death of a person, and we cannot support that any longer."

"It's clear that bad drivers and poor road conditions don't cause vehicular deaths---cars do."

Walmart executives said they are beating themselves with a stick to atone for the deaths they've already caused.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Look for them to go after ammunition and the ability to load your own. And, they sure as hell are going to put pressure on delivery services and anyone who sells firearm related items. They are going to attack 2A relentlessly and at every level.


Which is why I prepared after 2008, lesson learned.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Demitri.14 said:


> Give it time, UPS and Fed-ex may eventually refuse to deliver anything firearm related.


I have MLs and bows. You can make saltpeter from piss, alder makes best charcoal, best stock up on sulfur, none around here. Lead can be found as scrap.

I forgot, I have a whole bunch of flint, good stuff from England. Whole nodules. I can knap..


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

I buy range ammo there cause they have the best price, and the store is close.
I can buy it else where.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I buy, so Uncle Sammy knows, everything online , unless Palmetto State Armory has sales a few miles up the road..


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> Give it time, UPS and Fed-ex may eventually refuse to deliver anything firearm related.


If they do, I'm starting a new delivery business. I'll make a fortune bringing ammo to the millions of happy customers out there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> Give it time, UPS and Fed-ex may eventually refuse to deliver anything firearm related.


"Ammo? No, that's not ammo.... those are golf-cart batteries....."


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

I have bought cleaning patches there.:facepalm:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How creepy is "the Walmart cheer/chant or whatever the hell they call it"? Walmart is a cult. Tell all of your friends.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> How creepy is "the Walmart cheer/chant or whatever the hell they call it"? Walmart is a cult. Tell all of your friends.
> ......


All big-box stores perform the same indoctrination technique.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Back Pack Hack said:


> All big-box stores perform the same indoctrination technique.


Strange.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I already avoid Walmart. but they are the big here. I will work harder at avoiding them more.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I pretty much stopped using them when I started getting shook down for a receipt and/or bag check, by a moron, every time I left a store.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Chipper said:


> Who cares I roll my own. Besides the UPS man delivers everything I need right to my door. It's all just a click away why risk being caught in a flock of sheep.


I wonder how long it will be before UPS et al will be shamed/forced into not delivering the things you need. Your 'clicks' are the tell they'd need to restrict your deliveries...as would be the 'senders' customer base.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MountainGirl said:


> I wonder how long it will be before UPS et al will be shamed/forced into not delivering the things you need.


Well, MG, fortunately for you I have all this gray hair and a cerebellum full of worthless information. The idea of "secure shipping containers" failed in the early 1960s.

Our benign government noticed lots of boxes were landing in Cuba, and our leaders wondered what was being shipped. Lucky for them that our covert faction had already compiled information for telling them what was in a box just by its size and shape.

Being the kind of guy who always sat with my back to a good, solid wall I opine that before you realize you're getting a box in the mail at least four government offices know what you're receiving...


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> Well, MG, fortunately for you I have all this gray hair and a cerebellum full of worthless information. The idea of "secure shipping containers" failed in the early 1960s.
> 
> Our benign government noticed lots of boxes were landing in Cuba, and our leaders wondered what was being shipped. Lucky for them that our covert faction had already compiled information for telling them what was in a box just by its size and shape.
> 
> Being the kind of guy who always sat with my back to a good, solid wall I opine that before you realize you're getting a box in the mail at least four government offices know what you're receiving...


Five years ago, I'd have disagreed (only regarding domestic shipments) because of the volume & need for human scrutiny/analysis.
Now, with AI, game's over.
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

MG, I must warn you that I believe the entire known world stage is a Ponzi scheme to use up all the good parking spaces. In other words, I view society as my personal playground. In fact, I polish my knife edges to a mirror finish simply because most loudmouths assume "polish means deadly." Oh, they are razor sharp, no doubt about it, but idiots and blowhards need love, too.

As for "scrutiny/analysis" there is indeed a serious need. Then again, I'd be happy if these bozos just used their blinkers before they made a lane change...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Colion Noir made a good point about the Walmart policy.
This is purely a "virtue signaling" move. They aren't actually doing it to make a stand against gun violence, or they would take their current stock off the shelves and take the loss.
They aren't. They are selling out of what they have first.
Pathetic posturing.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

When Walmart stop selling alcohol, to help end DWI deaths, then I will take them seriously, until then, I think I can live without them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Deebo said:


> When Walmart stop selling alcohol, to help end DWI deaths, then I will take them seriously, until then, I think I can live without them.


https://babylonbee.com/news/walmart-discontinues-sale-of-auto-parts-to-prevent-car-accidents/


> "In a bold move intended to curb the thousands of deaths from vehicles each and every day, Walmart has decided to stop selling auto parts, sources confirmed Tuesday."


:vs_laugh:

For the uninitiated, the Babylon Bee is a satire website, ala The Onion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is how I will deal with Walmart. My list of things I need to pick up. Dog food, Cat food, floor cleaner, Bread and sliced ham. I could ride into town have a cup of coffee. Run into Walmart get every thing in one stop and done. Today I will not. Instead I will go to another small town near by . Have my coffee at a small dinner. And shop at a smaller chain grocery store. Will walmart care? I don't know . But I will sleep better.
Another thing I will do is when an area is fighting to stop a walmart store or expansion , I will add my voice to stopping them.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanwhile, while Wally World makes meaningless gestures and the usual socialist suspects cry out for more laws and the taking of more rights from law abiding citizens, there were 43 shot and 8 killed in Chicago over the labor day weekend. This ain't about saving just one more life or stopping crime. It's about getting the guns, all of the guns.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Add Wallgreens and Krogers to the list..


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm in a conundrum here...my crappy health insurance has a program with CVS Pharmacy where prescriptions are substantially cheaper. CVS has also come out against open carry.

In a few months I will need to pick up my prescription refill. The CVS that I use is in a small town and I would wager that everyone who works there is pro-gun. They do have a very convenient drive thru but I plan on going in while open carrying to pick up my refill and will report on what anyone says, or doesn't say. We will see if small town locations have any ability to over-ride corporate policy.

This will be interesting...


----------



## ajk1941 (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm trying to ween myself from ordering any further items from Walmart and Amazon. Looking for another source to make on line purchases from. Costco seems to be competitive, with better prices but with a smaller selection. Also staying away from anything that has a Google connection in the hope of protecting my privacy. I have a feeling that I'm fighting a losing battle.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

ajk1941 said:


> I'm trying to ween myself from ordering any further items from Walmart and Amazon. Looking for another source to make on line purchases from. Costco seems to be competitive, with better prices but with a smaller selection. Also staying away from anything that has a Google connection in the hope of protecting my privacy. I have a feeling that I'm fighting a losing battle.


Allot of stores sell the same products amazon does. check available from these sellers and see if ones local. Or try ebay.. Ebay sells allot of the products through the same retailers on amazon. Just not as easy.
DuckDuckgo.. instead of google.
We are in a strange time. We want privacy , but want everything now...


----------



## Marica (May 5, 2019)

http://ace.mu.nu/headlines/archives/walmartchallenge.html


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

@ *Marica*, that was a funny picture, but I'm not sure boycotts actually work. If such a thing was going to get the store's attention it would have to be like 100 customers all joined the movement and really sand-bagged the owner.

When my dad first moved us to the 'burbs the "town" was just an intersection with one saloon and a barber shop. A decade later they had to build a second high school, and I was glad I was leaving town!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have never been a fan of boycotts. They seem like a meaningless, feel-good bunch of hippie crap to me. But hey, if it makes you sleep better at night boycotting Walmart, knock yourself out.

But let me just ask 2 questions:

1 - Was Walmart ever your "go to" place for firearms purchases? (If so, I feel sorry for you.)

2 - Why didn't you boycott Walmart years ago when the put the anti-gunner Hillary Clinton (Yes, THAT Hillary Clinton) on their board of directors?


----------



## Shane (Oct 11, 2017)

That's a great point, Deebo. I'm thinkin they make too much money off alcohol sales to stop selling it. I doubt they made much of a profit on most guns and ammo. In my opinion, this move is entirely politically motivated. When I heard this my first thought was "boycott". Further thought leads me to think what difference would that make? there isn't enough of us to impact them one bit, so who loses in the long run? Me. While shopping locally in small shops is preferred and admirable, it also costs more, and is often an inconvenience. Wally has forced many small stores out of business in my area, and most the ones that are still around have very inadequate stocks of items. "No, we don't have that in stock, but we can order it and have it here by next Thursday". I need it today... As far as money goes, what I save on groceries each month by shopping at Walmart rather than Albertsons is nearly enough to pay my monthly phone bill. As much as I dislike Walmart and would like to boycott them, I know I won't because I will be negatively impacted more than them - so who really wins?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The nearest Walmart to me is a 45 minute drive one way, in another state.
Lowe’s andHome Depot are 40-50 minutes away.
I shop local, support local people. From guns to building supplies, to clothing.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

And just like that....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm in a conundrum here...my crappy health insurance has a program with CVS Pharmacy where prescriptions are substantially cheaper. CVS has also come out against open carry.
> 
> In a few months I will need to pick up my prescription refill. The CVS that I use is in a small town and I would wager that everyone who works there is pro-gun. They do have a very convenient drive thru but I plan on going in while open carrying to pick up my refill and will report on what anyone says, or doesn't say. We will see if small town locations have any ability to over-ride corporate policy.
> 
> This will be interesting...


Today I got a call that a prescription of mine was being auto refilled at the CVS Pharmacy. So wearing a lightweight pair of fishing pants and untucked fishing style shirt, I strap on a paddle holster with my SW M&P 9 and move my shirt so that is behind the firearm leaving it in the Open Carry position.

I walked into the CVS and there was a manager and 2 employees to the left of me at the checkout counter so I say Hey and they respond in kind none of them even looking up for more than 1 second. Since my firearm was on my right side I doubt they could see it anyway so I casually make my way to the Pharmacy Dept.

There are 2 older couples waiting for prescriptions to get refilled and the counter lady asks if I'm picking up and I say Yes and give her my name. None of the other people react to my firearm if they even have seen it.

Counter lady gets my prescription and goes to ring it up and I ask her if its a 90 day supply. She looks at it and says No, we can change that for you so walks behind the Section where they Pharmacist fills the bottles and they commence to filling me a 90 day supply instead of the 30 day.

Still, no reaction to my firearm. I check out and make a joke about the little machine that I have to sign for my drugs and it comes up in Spanish. I say I don't speak Espanol, what do I do? And the checkout lady laughs and says check Si! She smiles at me and I pay and head for the door.

At the front, only 1 of the 3 people are still there and that person is at the front checkout counter. She smiles and I say something cheesy like "y'all are doing a great job here, you must be the manager so go ahead and give yourself a raise!" She laughs and says something unintelligent but I smile and tell her to have a great evening. Nothing is said about my open carry firearm!

Will try it a the Publix that we shop next time Mrs Slippy needs to go, they know her so there might be more of chance to have something said. IF I am approached I plan on being very nice and asking if I can meet with the store manager to get his permission to open carry.

Stay tuned for next experiment...


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

When wal-mart stops selling donuts to curb the obesity crisis , I will take them seriously !


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Demitri.14 said:


> When wal-mart stops selling donuts to curb the obesity crisis , I will take them seriously !


I'll take them seriously when they stop accepting credit & debit cards to cut down on card fraud.


----------

